# What house-work can you actually do whilst baby wearing?



## Celesse

I'm on my third sling, a Moby style wrap with my 5 month old. Which is more comfortable that my ring sling and holds baby closer than my Mothercare 3-way. And I feel much more mobile and able to get around and have a try and getting some housework done. 

But how much can I actually do with baby there? Cooking, with heat or knives seems dangerous as she may grab them. Anything with bleach seems a bit dangerous as well, as I don't want bleach on my hands whilst holding baby. And so many jobs involved bending down, which isn't that easy and upsets baby. 

So what exactly can I get done whilst wearing my baby?


----------



## Kaites

I've found I can do pretty much anything except the stuff that involves volatile chemicals (aka, cleaning the bathroom). The floors are the easiest to do since there is no bending over, except to sweep junk into the dustpan at the end. For cooking, I put Emma on my back so that she can't grab at anything (well, other than my hair :wacko:) and I make sure I'm not sauteeing anything or remove her from the carrier briefly and set her down away from the oven as I put stuff in (I worry about burns too). Emma doesn't mind me bending over if she's on my front- she thinks it's a game so I play it up by doing sound effects :) I do laundry with her on my back too. I've done some yard work with her in the carrier (raking leaves last fall, etc.) but that has been less successful lately now that she likes to play with her toys on the grass. I don't know if i'd get as much stuff done if she wasn't in a back carry most of the time though.


----------



## 4boys4years

washing up, hoovering, ironing (if on the back and preferably asleep), cooking (when baby is on your back). I've tried sorting the washing out, picking up toys, etc but it's hard on the back and both babies i've worn haven't liked all the bending. I wouldn't back carry with a stretchy wrap though x


----------



## bky

I can do dishes, laundry and vacuuming. I do some cooking (the kind that only needs an occasional stir or chopping/slicing etc) but put her elsewhere when dealing with boiling water or carrying hot pans.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I use a mei tai to hoover, wash up and put the washing out. I hate the bending over bit though, he's so heavy I struggle to get back up. I haven't braved a back carry yet though.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Back carry has freed up everything, you can actually walk in my kitchen without being hit by a wall of dishes now! I also do general cleaning (without chemicals, if i need to clean with chemicals, hubby plays with him) and I couldnt hang laundry without babywearing! But these days he is much happier perfecting his crawling so i clean in the room with him on the floor or put him in his highchair while i cook or do dishes, he is a bit more independant these days :( But when he needs a nap and I dont feel like sitting on my butt holding him, I wear him and do what i need to do, front carries limit what you can do tbh. BUT if he is ALREADY asleep, I cant get him in a back carry without waking him, so if i want him to nap n a back carry i need to pre empt the nap! :)


----------



## Rachel_C

You could probably do most things with a bit of adapting, like I couldn't keep bending over while sorting the washing (I normally sit on the floor with it around me) but if you do it standing up with the washing on the dining table or ironing board it's easier.


----------



## Celesse

Thanks ladies. I think I need to give back carrying in the 3-way a try.


----------

